# Pricing a Commercial Job



## prabgill (Jun 17, 2015)

Hi guys,
I have been asked to drywall a Walmart store in British Columbia. They want me to only fire rate the ceiling, which is approximately 14000 sqft. So I would be installing a double layer of 5/8" drywall on the ceiling. They simply want me to only hang the drywall and NOT finish or tape it or anything, what price should I put in for the bid to hang the drywall?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

As much as you can get!:thumbsup:


----------



## Deerhunter_28 (Oct 9, 2014)

8-10 K range?


----------

